# Deca & Dbol



## BiggT (Sep 19, 2007)

im gonna start a deca and dbol cycle. i think im gonna do 400-500mg per week of deca. how many mgs should i take of dbol. also how should i interval the doses?


----------



## antelope07 (Sep 19, 2007)

dude, you are aged 19 and have 6 months lifting? if that is the case you have no need to consider AAS, your so young, probably none of your hormanal functions have begun to fade, and 6 months is not alot of experience.
Other guys are going to say something pretty similar to this, hope it helps ...good luck


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 20, 2007)

Brotha,at 19 you have way more natural gains left.You should not even be thinking of cycling yet.

Get your diet and training in order and stick with that for at least another 5yrs and then you can consider it after you have done as much research as you can.Obviously you are not knowledgeable enough to even think of starting.

Not trying to flame you brotha,just give you the best advice on things.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2007)

Hah, that will bring him back here often!


----------



## BiggT (Sep 20, 2007)

ugh, i guess i need to fix my signature cuz everyone gives me shit for it.

the 6months(now7) of lifting is how long i have been lifting for mass and gains. total experience is around 2ish years.


now will u help?


----------



## antelope07 (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah it helps alot, but if your still aged 19 gear is still something you dont need yet, i wish i was still 19, am 29, and i can tell you my body doesnt respond the way it used to, im sure it could be worse...but trust me you really dont need AAS to have awesome, excellent results at 19.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 20, 2007)

Dude at 19 family and friends even asked if I was on steroids....if you lift and diet you are able to make huge gains at that age. Matter fact some of my old powerlifting teammates that had not seen me in like a year did not believe I was all natural. And I was...

If you eat right and lift correctly you will grow like a weed at 19. You just have to do one thing, keep it consistant.


----------



## BiggT (Sep 20, 2007)

ok i lied, im 30, now help me with the doses plz


----------



## antelope07 (Sep 20, 2007)

eff it... im going to give you my opinion if your 30, with 2 years behind you in the gym...
OK, so IMO, depending on what you get your hands on, something like 25- 30 mg/ day should be very sufficient, IMO.  Space it into 3 doses over the course of the day if you can...like i said depending on what you get, that is to say how many mg/tablet, if you have a real low dose tab you can do it more spaced out over more tablets to equal the desired dose.  
I kinda think you should lower the deca dose to 300-400 mg and you should be running testosterone... do you have a PCT plan in place? where are you as far as preparedness? 
hope this is more what you were looking for...


----------



## aburk (Sep 21, 2007)

i took 20mgs of dbol a day for about 2 weeks and now im getting hit witha  random drug test at some random date for sports.  Do you think i will pass this test? i haven 't taken the dbol for 2 days already ive heard its close to 5 weeks to clean it from my system ive also heard 20 mgs isn't that much to make a big impact on it.  Is there anythign i can take to help get rid of it. And what should i be taking after my dbol as in like a test booster or is that even neccessary? thanks


----------



## BiggT (Sep 21, 2007)

antelope07 said:


> eff it... im going to give you my opinion if your 30, with 2 years behind you in the gym...
> OK, so IMO, depending on what you get your hands on, something like 25- 30 mg/ day should be very sufficient, IMO.  Space it into 3 doses over the course of the day if you can...like i said depending on what you get, that is to say how many mg/tablet, if you have a real low dose tab you can do it more spaced out over more tablets to equal the desired dose.
> I kinda think you should lower the deca dose to 300-400 mg and you should be running testosterone... do you have a PCT plan in place? where are you as far as preparedness?
> hope this is more what you were looking for...



so take 25-30mg tabs 3 times a day? and is that for deca or dbol?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 22, 2007)

BiggT said:


> so take 25-30mg tabs 3 times a day? and is that for deca or dbol?



you are kidding right?


----------



## BiggT (Sep 24, 2007)

dude, maybe if u didnt act like a dumbass and just told me the doses like i asked in the first place this thread would have been over with a long time ago. fu**** retard 27year old talking me down when i am probably twice your size and strength. give me a straight up answer next time instead of feeding your ego by acting like you know everything cuz u r older than me. annoying.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 24, 2007)

BiggT said:


> dude, maybe if u didnt act like a dumbass and just told me the doses like i asked in the first place this thread would have been over with a long time ago. fu**** retard 27year old talking me down when i am probably twice your size and strength. give me a straight up answer next time instead of feeding your ego by acting like you know everything cuz u r older than me. annoying.



people have given you doses, so you must be blind. Before you spend any more money on steroids go to lenscrafters you lame.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Sep 25, 2007)

dude, doses are as follows= d-bol 25-30 mgs/ day ,  deca=300-400mg/wk   and you need to run some kind of testosterone as well... Question: is this ur first cycle?!?!?


----------



## BiggT (Sep 26, 2007)

DbLPLatinum89 said:


> dude, doses are as follows= d-bol 25-30 mgs/ day ,  deca=300-400mg/wk   and you need to run some kind of testosterone as well... Question: is this ur first cycle?!?!?





thank you! thats the answer i wanted in the first place. and yes its gonna be my first cycle but ive decided to go down another path.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Sep 26, 2007)

what path?!?!? thats a pretty heavy dosage of anabolics for a first cycle... my advice would be running a long acting test (such as cypionate or enthanate) with the d-bol instead of the deca since it's ur first cycle. Test is Best!! just my two cents though.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL.  Like a friggin soap opera...

step away for 2 years and pick right up where things left off.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2007)

BUSTINOUT said:


> LOL.  Like a friggin soap opera...
> 
> step away for 2 years and pick right up where things left off.



there is always a never ending supply of dumbasses


----------



## BiggT (Sep 28, 2007)

like you


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2007)

someone posts a cycle that they want to do, and its one that wouldnt even make sense.. they dont even know dosage.  they dont even know that deca doesnt come in tabs(see post 11).  oh and lets not forget they are 19, or wait.. was it 30? so not only are they a dipshit, they are also a liar.. and im the dumbass. right..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2007)

Bravo


----------



## antelope07 (Sep 29, 2007)

PreMier said:


> someone posts a cycle that they want to do, and its one that wouldnt even make sense.. they dont even know dosage.  they dont even know that deca doesnt come in tabs(see post 11).  oh and lets not forget they are 19, or wait.. was it 30? so not only are they a dipshit, they are also a liar.. and im the dumbass. right..



lmao


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 30, 2007)

The name says it all..... Bigg T....as in Bigg Tard


----------



## BiggT (Sep 30, 2007)

PreMier said:


> someone posts a cycle that they want to do, and its one that wouldnt even make sense.. they dont even know dosage.  they dont even know that deca doesnt come in tabs(see post 11).  oh and lets not forget they are 19, or wait.. was it 30? so not only are they a dipshit, they are also a liar.. and im the dumbass. right..



ya you are actually because i never said it comes in tabs. and im a dipshit because i wanted to know dose amounts? and how does deca and dbol not make sense? and i said i was 30 so you retards would stop giving me shit about "i have so much more natural gains ahead of me before i use steroids". and dont talk to me about not knowing shit because i am BIGGER than you.


----------



## BiggT (Sep 30, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> The name says it all..... Bigg T....as in Bigg Tard


and you are just mad because you are 27 and cant bench your own body weight. not to mention you are immature.


----------



## quark (Oct 1, 2007)

BiggT said:


> and you are just mad because you are 27 and cant bench your own body weight. not to mention you are immature.



 Are you sure you aren't 12 instead of 19?


----------



## BiggT (Oct 3, 2007)

jchappj said:


> Are you sure you aren't 12 instead of 19?



Trojanman: "The name says it all..... Bigg T....as in Bigg Tard" 

you think that is mature?

no need to reply back. asshole


----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2007)

BiggT said:


> and dont talk to me about not knowing shit because i am BIGGER than you.



yea, well my dad can beat your dad up


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 3, 2007)

BiggT said:


> and you are just mad because you are 27 and cant bench your own body weight. not to mention you are immature.



You are the 19 year old kid that can't wait to fuck up their hormones and not gain shit because they haven't a clue what they are doing. Go ahead and do your lame cycle of what you don't know shit about and see where it takes you.  

You would be the last person on this board I would prove my lifting ability to....with exception of MAYBE....just maybe KEFE.


----------



## BiggT (Oct 4, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> You are the 19 year old kid that can't wait to fuck up their hormones and not gain shit because they haven't a clue what they are doing. Go ahead and do your lame cycle of what you don't know shit about and see where it takes you.
> 
> You would be the last person on this board I would prove my lifting ability to....with exception of MAYBE....just maybe KEFE.



if you read what i wrote a long time ago i wrote im gonna do something different than deca and dbol. just cuz you know a lot about steriods doesnt make you big or know what your doing in the gym. just stop posting.

and premier.... i hope that was a joke


----------



## WildFiend (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey biggT, sorry you got some answers that you didnt want to hear and may have come off the wrong way, but everyone in this community looks out for eachother.  take it from someone who made a wrong choice by starting to early.... Really when you are younger your hormones are already crazy high, you will get crazy gains without aas,  Now listen i know that you are going to do what you feel is right even though people tell you to wait, So I will try to give you as much usful info as possible but do not agree with your usage at all and really think you should rethink this before you might screw something up inthe long run,  first of all many of your questions could ahve been answered by some simple research, sorry but with a little reading you could have answered these by yourself and that is why along iwth your young age you were critizied.  For educational purposes... any cycle should not be w/o test, especially if it includes deca, depending on the ester will depend on how often to administer, orals will be taken everyday... anyone who is loooking for a first cycle should not do anymore than a test cycle, peroid


----------



## BiggT (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 8, 2007)

BiggT said:


> ok i lied, im 30, now help me with the doses plz



Dude, I regret giving my opinion, why is this thread getting bumped? your a tard for lying... whatever your age is you lack the lifting experience, you said you were lifting 7 months... thats nothing... giving you my opinion is one thing, if you actually take AAS your making the wrong choice at this time, especially given the "climate"


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2007)

BiggT said:


> ugh, i guess i need to fix my signature cuz everyone gives me shit for it.
> 
> the 6months(now7) of lifting is how long i have been lifting for mass and gains. total experience is around 2ish years.
> 
> ...



OK, correcting myself... 7 months of mass lifting? about 2 years total?  why dont you clarify your age, and post your workout... its hard to tell where your at, you really need to research and strategize a little better.  HAve you done the same routine for 7 months?  Sorry for flaming you in my last post, I was new once too.  VEry important question about your routine, you need to be varying it.  And finally, are you seriously going to try to track down gear right now?


----------



## BiggT (Oct 10, 2007)

ok, so when i said i was 30 i said that out of frustration just so i could get an answer besides "im too young." and i couldnt possibly post my workout because it changes every week. i know exactly what im doing in the gym, thats my strong point. and for the record:

i am 19
210lbs
schedule
mon- chest
tues- shoulders
wed- bi's
thurs-tris
friday- back
saturday- either off or light shoulders/biceps.
sunday- off

like i said i cant list my training routine because i dont have one set it stone.

AND i have elected to not use steriods for a long time.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

well thats good.  anyway i think you should read some of the training stickies.. especially if you feel thats your strong point.  because with that routine its not

*"If you are still training body parts and not movements, you have missed a signifigant amount of information written on the subject of resistance training in the past 10 years."*

-Mike Boyle


----------



## BiggT (Oct 12, 2007)

how would you know i dont work on specific movements?

you have no idea what my workout consists of

you think you know that by me posting what muslces i do on different days? 

you are the last person i need to take advice from, especially if thats you in your avatar


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 13, 2007)

BIGG T, 
Listen, that workout is too advanced for you.  At 19 you should either be doing full body workouts or a split.  Hopefully you are utilizing compound movements as well.  Varying your workout day to day is not what variation means.  A book that helped me a real lot was called "Getting Stronger" there are a few other good books out there, but thats the one that helped me.  Its by Bill Pearl, a well known body builder who is old school.  I strongly you suggest you look into something like that.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 13, 2007)

BiggT said:


> you are the last person i need to take advice from, especially if thats you in your avatar




Yeah because he looks like a fat slob in that avatar right? Before you say anything negative about someone else's body why don't you post a photo of your own. If indeed that is him he looks like someone that works out and knows his diet....and I would bet you are not even close to that.


----------



## sabbath201 (Oct 14, 2007)

i dont see why you guys are even helping this kid , it doesnt seen corective critizisem is going to help , but heres my words , deca with no cyp or eth will leave you with a deca dick so d bols with deca are a no go , and d bols with no test also is a no go , so you have 2 steriods you cant use together or apart , ... and at your weight  and age why not just work out hard \6 days a week 1 hour a day on single muscle groups , ie: mon legs- tues chest- wen back- thurs trys- fri sholders sat byes or even doble up on workouts 2 times a day , i do it somtimes mater of fact i work out on my trys for hour and a half ...


----------



## sabbath201 (Oct 15, 2007)

sabbath201 said:


> i dont see why you guys are even helping this kid , it doesnt seen corective critizisem is going to help , but heres my words , deca with no cyp or eth will leave you with a deca dick so d bols with deca are a no go , and d bols with no test also is a no go , so you have 2 steriods you cant use together or apart , ... and at your weight  and age why not just work out hard \6 days a week 1 hour a day on single muscle groups , ie: mon legs- tues chest- wen back- thurs trys- fri sholders sat byes or even doble up on workouts 2 times a day , i do it somtimes mater of fact i work out on my trys for hour and a half ...



i need to fix what i said i did a serch and found this about deca and dbol

 Most male athletes experience good results by taking 400 mg/week. Steroid novices usually need only 200 mg/week. Deca works very well for muscle buildup when combined with Dianabol and Testosterone. The famous Dianabol/ Deca stack results in a a fast and strong gain in muscle mass. Most athletes usually take 15-40 mg Dianabol/day and 200-400 mg Deca/week. Even faster results can be achieved with 400 mg Deca/week and 500 mg 5ustanon 250/week. Athletes report an enormous gain in strength and muscle mass when taking 400 mg Deca/week, 500 mg Sustanon 250/week, and 30 mg Dianabol/day. Deca is a good basic steroid which, for muscle buildup, can be combined with many other steroids.


----------



## BiggT (Oct 16, 2007)

thats all funny to me because i know how to variate my workouts. im not a 12yo boy. and about the kid in the avatar, i am way bigger than him otherwise i wouldnt say anything. just stop posting please. im not taking steroids nor will i until i am older. goodness fuck


----------



## PreMier (Oct 17, 2007)

i was heavier than 210lbs(at 5'9") in that avitar pic.. so unless you are all upper body, and have chicken legs i doubt your sooo much bigger.  you fuckin homo

post pics up, or shut up.  pretty childish to rip on someones physique when you have no ground to stand on.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 17, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i was heavier than 210lbs(at 5'9") in that avitar pic.. so unless you are all upper body, and have chicken legs i doubt your sooo much bigger.  you fuckin homo
> 
> post pics up, or shut up.  pretty childish to rip on someones physique when you have no ground to stand on.



Bravo

Not to mention he is natural and 19....how many kids are that age and that size....and if he was a freak of nature boy like that he would post pics...but he is probably built like the average kid if that...and if his genetics were all that he wouldn't be so anxious to load his body with drugs.


----------



## WildFiend (Oct 17, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i was heavier than 210lbs(at 5'9") in that avitar pic.. so unless you are all upper body, and have chicken legs i doubt your sooo much bigger.  you fuckin homo
> 
> post pics up, or shut up.  pretty childish to rip on someones physique when you have no ground to stand on.



This is probably true since he never trains legs
i am 19
210lbs
schedule
mon- chest
tues- shoulders
wed- bi's
thurs-tris
friday- back
saturday- either off or light shoulders/biceps.
sunday- off

You have to train legs


----------



## BiggT (Oct 17, 2007)

i have naturally big legs. and the reason i rip on you is cuz you are 19 and act like you are some kind of greek god of bodybuilding who knows everything. your not. and i never said you werent  big because from someone with a simliar build i know you have a great frame. im just saying that i am bigger than that. and i dont have a camera sorry. you guys piss the the fuck off though saying im avg size if that. fucking rediculous. i would dwarf everyone talking shit to me. and premier... F U C K   Y O U 

p.s. say what you want, im tired of this shit.


----------



## quark (Oct 18, 2007)

So long and good riddance.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 24, 2007)

BiggT said:


> i have naturally big legs. and the reason i rip on you is cuz you are 19 and act like you are some kind of greek god of bodybuilding who knows everything. your not. and i never said you werent  big because from someone with a simliar build i know you have a great frame. im just saying that i am bigger than that. and i dont have a camera sorry. you guys piss the the fuck off though saying im avg size if that. fucking rediculous. i would dwarf everyone talking shit to me. and premier... F U C K   Y O U
> 
> p.s. say what you want, im tired of this shit.



If you dont have a camera why would you even critique someones physique? Thats the most childish thing to do.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 24, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> If you dont have a camera why would you even critique someones physique? Thats the most childish thing to do.




better yet who owns a computer and doesn't have a camera, or webcam? That would only be allowed if you are getting on here from the library.


----------



## BiggT (Nov 11, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> If you dont have a camera why would you even critique someones physique? Thats the most childish thing to do.


 i think that was possibly one of the most stupid things ive ever heard.


----------



## BiggT (Nov 11, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> better yet who owns a computer and doesn't have a camera, or webcam? That would only be allowed if you are getting on here from the library.



you are a straight up retard.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 13, 2007)

BiggT said:


> i think that was possibly one of the most stupid things ive ever heard.



your makin a fool out yourself.........if you cant post a picture of your physique you shoulnt talk negative about others, that only shows how childish and fake you are.........back up your talk or stfu.


----------



## BiggT (Nov 14, 2007)

please tell me you are joking. just cuz i dont have a pic of me on here doesnt mean i cant say anything about someone elses build. if that were the case half the ppl on here wouldnt be able to talk. 

its just stupid to take advice from someone half my size, that doesnt make sense.

just stop talking skinny bone jones.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2007)

i cant believe this shit is still going   just shut the fuck up


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 15, 2007)

BiggT said:


> please tell me you are joking. just cuz i dont have a pic of me on here doesnt mean i cant say anything about someone elses build. if that were the case half the ppl on here wouldnt be able to talk.
> 
> its just stupid to take advice from someone half my size, that doesnt make sense.
> 
> just stop talking skinny bone jones.




I guarantee I still get more pussy then you mr. no pic...............go ask your mom for a digital camera for christmas fool.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Nov 15, 2007)

just a little tidbit of info. for ur guys arguments sake... size has nothing to do with how much u know about lifting/exercising.... i mean, how many "buff" exercise science teachers do u see out there??


----------



## quark (Nov 16, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i cant believe this shit is still going   just shut the fuck up



  No kidding...


----------

